# stressin out. could use a laugh or something like that



## sofarfromhome (May 28, 2015)

ugh. fuck, guys. and gals. whatever.
i don't know what the fuck to do.
there are a couple things fucking with my head at the moment.
i was supposed to meet up with this chick off this site, and go traveling with her, but i haven't been able to get ahold of her since Friday and that's a little worrying, seeing as how she's traveling by herself. her phones dead now, and she hasn't been online. we were supposed to meet in Butte (i was in PA and she was in WA so i headed back out west for her). but yeah, i can't get ahold of her and I'm pretty concerned actually. I've been in Butte for about 4 days(staying at a mission), waiting for her to hit me up and waiting on my food stamps card to get mailed in. once those come in, I'll keep heading to Washington because, i might as well! Fuck, i just hope she's okay. what do you guys think i should do?
and then i was concerned about a possible 9.8 earthquake in Cali but it turns out it was a hoax and I'm a dumbass. that cheered be up a bit lol
but yeah. could use a good laugh or a good story. thanks!


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (May 28, 2015)

Well I hope she's alright. 

I'd try to make you laugh but I got a headache.


----------



## Odin (May 28, 2015)

Want a good laugh? 



sofarfromhome said:


> and then i was concerned about a possible 9.8 earthquake in Cali but it turns out it was a hoax and I'm a dumbass.




Your a dumbass... >.>

Laughing now? haha... ::woot::

Hey... you did say...



sofarfromhome said:


> and I'm a dumbass. that cheered be up a bit lol





just chill the fuck out... your traveling.






Edit: @sandpaper cowboy I keep my headaches away... with booze.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (May 28, 2015)

@Odin


----------



## Tude (May 28, 2015)

From my few years of couch surfing yer butts (actually I and bf enjoy meeting y'all) I have found that travelers can get waylaid - better route, missed route, weather, changed mind where to go etc I used to get disappointed but now I understand. Or even get a 2 day notice - OH YOU'RE HERE!!! SURPRISE!! COOL! 

I've had highwayman through here a few times - and another maybe three times didn't work out.  railroadron started out to upstate NY 3 times. LOL 3 times fail - things came up, robbed of pack one time, met up with his current girlfriend. If ya guys make it here HUZZAH. However good phone and good charger are soo necessary. I do hope she chimes in here soon. How was she traveling?


----------



## Odin (May 28, 2015)

@sandpaper cowboy I see your aisian blush and raise you a russian pink cheeked babushka... lol

Drinking is like arguing with that woman that told you its just a night of fun... but then your stuck for life after the oven bakes the bun.




haha...


----------



## JanuaryBell (May 28, 2015)

[




just chill the fuck out... your traveling.

Advice I need...






Edit: @sandpaper cowboy I keep my headaches away... with booze. [/QUOTE]


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 28, 2015)

sandpaper cowboy said:


> Well I hope she's alright. I've never met up with anyone I've talked to over the internet, but I imagine people flake out all the time. I would actually count on them flaking out, and then just be pleasantly surprised if they showed up. Anyways, what can you do? I don't see the point in waiting around worrying.
> 
> I'd try to make you laugh but I got a headache.


i don't think she bailed on me. even if she did, that's fine, shit i do just fine on my own. i just want to know she's alright and not dead in a ditch or locked up in someone's basement or some shit. hell, Fuck it, I'm just glad to be Back on my home coast. I'm not waiting here for her at this point, I'm waiting on my food stamps to come in the mail. once those are here, I'm out haha


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 28, 2015)

Odin said:


> Want a good laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i even called up my friends and family and was like "nice knowin ya!" haha.


----------



## creature (May 29, 2015)

hate to tell you this, Mistah SoFah.. (& said with all respect & good intention..)

never, ever, ever, ever, *ever* **EVER** count on any communication more than about 24 hours old as being connected to any other..

i mean.. yeah.. you may get word a week from now, or a shitty text tomorrow or some sort of lame blah blah about how strong & well intentioned your comrade was, etc., etc., etc., or even how unfortunate it was that their internet access was shitty, or they don't have phone service or whatever..

the word is this:

assume "fuck'em"

hope they are ok, & if they give you a sob story later on, yer free to go ahead & weigh it, but if people are so much a shit that they can't stay in touch when attaching some aspect of your existence to theirs, then they are just using you as a backup or a convenience...

so fuck 'em..

*especially* if they are such creeps & shits as to present emotional connections & then just fucking fade, only to pop up when it serves them..
these are not travelers..
these are fucking leeches.

beware them.

judge for yourself in event specific context, but don't cut a whole lot of fucking slack.

commit deserves commit.

if there is any fucking true traveler's credo, that is it.

in any case, i hope it's a lost connection with good reason.

if there's just some fucking lame "no internet" "blah blah" "i was busy" blah blah my phone was canceled, then fuck it.

you don't need to walk with people like that.

real folks travel to each other..

there are a few.. a very, very few on this site, who keep their fucking promises, & go through very heavy fucking personal travail, discomfort & even very hard, near death injury to keep their being aligned with what they *decide* shall be their most inmost & essential truth & self..

these are people who will die in a cell, with you or for you.

fuck the wishy washy puppy pups..

stay away from them.

people you can trust to live through what will kill you

are people who keep fucking promises.



.


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 29, 2015)

creature said:


> hate to tell you this, Mistah SoFah.. (& said with all respect & good intention..)
> 
> never, ever, ever, ever, *ever* **EVER** count on any communication more than about 24 hours old as being connected to any other..
> 
> ...


yeah, you're right. I'm fucking tired of giving my all and going way the fuck out of my way just to get shit on. well, Fuck it. I'm still out doing what i love to do, and at the end of the day that's all that matters. would be nice to have someone to do this shit with but, yeah, fuck it.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (May 29, 2015)

Tude said:


> From my few years of couch surfing yer butts (actually I and bf enjoy meeting y'all) I have found that travelers can get waylaid - better route, missed route, weather, changed mind where to go etc I used to get disappointed but now I understand. Or even get a 2 day notice - OH YOU'RE HERE!!! SURPRISE!! COOL!
> 
> I've had highwayman through here a few times - and another maybe three times didn't work out.  railroadron started out to upstate NY 3 times. LOL 3 times fail - things came up, robbed of pack one time, met up with his current girlfriend. If ya guys make it here HUZZAH. However good phone and good charger are soo necessary. I do hope she chimes in here soon. How was she traveling?



You seem like a lot of fun,Tude.

If you're ever in the Tampa Bay area, let me know.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2015)

I looked into it a bit, but unfortunately I didn't discover anything you don't already know. No logins since the 22nd.


----------



## creature (May 30, 2015)

Yah.. i wish i could have given you a laugh..
uhm.. i could tell you the story about the crazy gut who pulled a knife on me in the desert at 1 AM, after i asked him if he voted for ronald reagan, but.. that's a *really* long story..

not funny at the time, but.. well.. at least it was a relief to live through..

then there was the police officer who wanted to give me a ticket for something, but i really, really needed to shit & was trying to get to a bathroom, & i was grunting as he took my license & then asked "you aren't *sick*, are you??" & i said, a light flashing on, & grunting & grimacing even worse said "yyeeeauuahhh....rrghh...", & he stepped pretty far back, made a sort of disgusted face & with his arm fully extended handed me my license back between 2 fingertips & said "you can go".. as i sitting on the pooper, all i could think about that trooper was "wow.. i wonder how often *that* will be usefull....?"

but yeah.. i hope it's just a miscommunication, too, or an honest lack of ability to communicate..
but seriously, too many people will leave you hanging, & you *cannot* allow yourself to burn resources waiting on them to hold you at their convenience.. years ago all you could do was wait at a payphone, or give someone the number of a family member or a friend & try to catch up that way..
the way it has been for the past 10 years, though, is that people can usually (90% of the time of better) get a message to to anyone they either have an email for, or know from a forum.

i don't mean to be a shit about not cutting too much slack, but i *guarantee* you; people who can't follow through on easy stuff & make excuses for it, will *not* follow through on difficult stuff, unless they figure it from an angle where they get something from it.. to those kinds of people.. as fun or cool as they may be to hang with when things are reasonably easy, plentifull or good, *you* do not mean all that much to them, except as a possible resource to consume from.

now.. if they are willing to put out some effort to cover whatever happened.. to catch up, or to make a definite plan & promise & keep you filled in, that's fine for a second try..but take no fucking excuses, & do *not* allow them to blame you, if you were holding down your end.

no guarantees on the road.. i know for myself that i make great friends on the way, but for the most part it's just me..
most relationships i see on the road are fairly short term.. like.. from a few days to a few months.. i only see the long terms rarely, & those are among people who have that very ability to be mutually reliable..
that's not an easy thing to find, so don't worry if it doesn't happen all that soon or suddenly, if that's what you want..
better to be on your own & to see what there is with a bit of loneliness than to be distracted like all hell by something you want so much that it keeps you from seeing where you are..

in any case, good luck with finding a good partner, but don't let *that* be the thing you are trying to do..

peace,

J


----------



## Sip (May 30, 2015)

@sofarfromhome Good luck finding a travel partner. I stalked your profile the other day out of curiosity after I read something you wrote and it seems lke finding someone is really important to you. I'm getting back on the road in five days, but I want to be alone for a month or so. Otherwise I'd meet you someplace. 

Anywho, good luck mate. The wise sage @creature speaks the truth. Do you.


----------



## creature (May 30, 2015)

i appreciate the sentiment, Sip.. thanks..

Good luck finding someone whose existence & yours are extensions of your truest selves..


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 30, 2015)

Keep your head up.
Things seem to work out in the darnedest ways sometimes. Panic is just a side effect of an idling situation. Your waiting there anyway right?


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 31, 2015)

creature said:


> in any case, good luck with finding a good partner, but don't let *that* be the thing you are trying to do..
> 
> peace,
> 
> J


yeah, you're right. i held up my end of the bargain. I'm just gonna keep on trucking, like i always do. i needed to head back this way anyways sooner or later. if i bump into her i bump into her but if not, Fuck it. i do more than just fine on my own. it just sucks that I'm always coming through for people who just don't give a shit. but whatever. some good came from this: i learned how to play slide guitar. in the span of like 3 hours haha


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 31, 2015)

and its definitely not THE thing I'm trying to do. I'm trying to travel and play guitar, and as long as I'm doing that, I'm a happy man.


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 31, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> Keep your head up.
> Things seem to work out in the darnedest ways sometimes. Panic is just a side effect of an idling situation. Your waiting there anyway right?


oh God i know that! the shortest situations will have the fucking greatest outcomes. i figure i came out here not for her, but for something greater than that. there's a reason for me to be Back on the west coast, i just don't know what it is yet. nah I'm not waiting. I'm headed to missoula and then heading west, then south. if i bump into her along the way, then neat. I'm pretty sure she's a 101 baby (what i call someone who only travels up and down the 101) so i dont think she made it very far haha.


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 31, 2015)

shittiest* not shortest


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jun 3, 2015)

sofarfromhome said:


> oh God i know that! the shortest situations will have the fucking greatest outcomes. i figure i came out here not for her, but for something greater than that. there's a reason for me to be Back on the west coast, i just don't know what it is yet. nah I'm not waiting. I'm headed to missoula and then heading west, then south. if i bump into her along the way, then neat. I'm pretty sure she's a 101 baby (what i call someone who only travels up and down the 101) so i dont think she made it very far haha.


Yea but what I meant by waiting is you said you were waiting for your foodies. So basically do you man. You can't let your whole program get hung up on certain details. But if those details can fit into your program go for it.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Jun 3, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> Yea but what I meant by waiting is you said you were waiting for your foodies. So basically do you man. You can't let your whole program get hung up on certain details. But if those details can fit into your program go for it.


can't get foodies it turns out, what a bummer


----------

